# The Milkweed Triptych by Ian Tregillis



## Werthead (Aug 24, 2010)

_*Book 1: Bitter Seeds*_



> 1939. In the closing weeks of the Spanish Civil War, British  intelligence agent Raybould Marsh is dispatched to meet an informant who  claims to have vital information about some of Nazi Germany's  top-secret weapons being field-tested in the conflict. The informant  explodes in front of Marsh with no apparent cause. As the clock ticks  down to war between Britain and Germany, it is discovered that Germany  has developed technology that can turn certain, gifted individuals into  super-beings, people who can turn invisible, manipulate fire or even  predict the future.
> 
> Britain's  fortunes in the war turn sour as the Germans seem to be constantly one  step ahead of them, destroying the transports carrying out the  evacuation of Dunkirk and striking down the radar towers that will be  needed to protect the country from Luftwaffe bombing. But Britain is not  completely unprotected, and the newly-formed Milkweed organisation has  resources to call upon which dwarf even the powers of the German  ubermensch. But these powers are not to be summoned lightly...
> 
> ...


----------

